# Android download support?



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

I *thought* I saw/read that the Tivo Stream Android download support was supposedly coming in March of 2015?

Or did I imagine it? (it's been known to happen).


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I imagined the same thing, but I certainly haven't seen any sign of a new android app update.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

m_jonis said:


> I *thought* I saw/read that the Tivo Stream Android download support was supposedly coming in March of 2015?
> 
> Or did I imagine it? (it's been known to happen).


When has TiVo ever given a due date? Never! Was it said that it was coming, yes. It took something over a year to deliver an app for Android that even worked with stream.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

PCurry57 said:


> When has TiVo ever given a due date? Never! Was it said that it was coming, yes. It took something over a year to deliver an app for Android that even worked with stream.


it took way more than a year for android app to show up. I have to check but I believe it was at least two years. so we have to wait another two years for the download feature.

unfortunately this is not the first time that Tivo promises a feature -as if it is very close to delivering it- followed up by a bunch of Mickey Mouse irrelevant features that nobody asked for (read: One Pass).


----------

